

Thanks, but No Thanks: Passing on an 8 Figure Venture Round - meisterix
http://www.3founders.com/2012/06/26/thanks-but-no-thanks-passing-on-an-8-figure-venture-round/

======
rjsamson
I love seeing posts like these - I have no idea why its getting downvoted off
the front page. Far too often the attitude on HN is that raising a big round =
success. Building a profitable, long lasting business shouldn't be the
exception to the rule. Good luck keeping things independent!

------
justin_vanw
Noise and bragging. Please come back and give advice when you are wise and
know the consequences of your past decisions. In the meantime, what is the
goal of blogging about this? There are an infinitude of things happening at
every moment, I would much rather if on HN we only found things that were
useful to better understand the world. Stuff like this is one random person's
over verbose twitter feed.

~~~
ssebro
How is it bragging to say that they didn't raise the round? If you care about
what's going on inside the mind of a founder who choses NOT to raise a round,
this post would be interesting to you.

------
bilawal
Very inspiring story.

